# Abdominal pain, gas, loose stools/diarrhea



## klf1976

Hi there,I'm new to this forum, and like many of you undoubtedly have, I'm here out of desperation to know that I'm not the only one with these terrible symptoms.My story goes like this:Starting a few months ago, I started to notice that I was having stomach pain around the time of my period. I chalked this up to irritation from taking Ibuprofen for menstrual cramps. During this time I also noticed that I was becoming less tolerant to alcohol, not that I drank very much, but it got to the point where one drink could have me in bed all the next day with stomach pain and diarrhea. Also, I was having lots of heartburn, which I've almost never had aside from when I was pregnant. I finally went to the Dr. and he put me on a PPI to reduce stomach acidity. I took that for a few weeks but found that I was still having lots of bad days (stomach pain, gas). Another Dr. gave me a stomach coating tablet to take twice a day and I did this for a few weeks. Then about a week before Xmas, my stomach started getting worse and worse. I was still having heartburn, feeling nauseous all the time, and had lots of cramping in my whole abdomen, altough I wasn't feeling the acute stomach pain that I had been feeling in the previous weeks. I eventually went to the ER on Xmas Eve and they did Xrays, an ultrasound and a whack of blood tests. Everything was normal except the Dr. told me that my intestines were really full of stool. I was really surprised at that since I had been on the toilet constantly for days, and felt like I wasn't eating very much due to feeling so crappy.He gave me a super deluxe laxative to drink and I started to feel a bit better over the next few days, although not 100% by any stretch.Since then, I have gone off of the PPI as my naturopath told me that although they are good for reducing stomach acid while ulcers heal, they can also mess up your digestion since they reduce the hydrochloric adic in the stomach which triggers the pacreas to create digestive enzymes. With the pancreas not getting the signal to produce these enzymes, less would be present to help digest food. I wasn't having the intense stomach pain anymore, so I felt good about stopping the PPI and trying to get my digestion back on track. Well, that isn't happening. I haven't had a solid bowel movement in probably over 2 months. It goes from soft to completely unformed. Sometimes I'm going many times a day, sometimes just once. Sometimes it's really intense diarrhea, and sometimes it's just a pile of soupy mush. Gross, right?I've lost almost 5 pounds, which as a smaller person, is a lot for me.I'm seeing my regular doctor, and have an appointment in 5 weeks to have a gastroscopy (upper endoscope). I've seen two gastroenterologists: one suggested eating yogourt, and told me to get Iberogast and psyllium. The other (the one who is doing the scope) didn't have anything to suggest in the meantime.I'm also working with a naturopath. I'm doing acupuncture and I got tested for food allergies (none to report). I'm vegan, and have been for a long time.Almost two years ago I went through a smiliar period of being similarly unwell, but that took months to resolve and nothing ever came out of all of the test as being conclusively the cause.At this point I've been tested for everything apparently, and nothing has shown up except that my iron stores are almost non-existent. I'm now supplementing with Floradix twice a day.I feel like I can barely eat anything without having a flare-up. It feels like as long as I'm on a really restictive bland diet (steamed rice, tofu and greens every night), I'm relatively stable, but not perfect, and I'm still not having normal bowel movements. My stomach and abdomen often feel sore and tense and tight. I get bloated and my abdomen distends to look like I'm about 6 months pregnant. I have gas and feel tired and although I have a good appetite, I feel scared to eat much since my stomach seems to be so sensitive. I don't drink coffee, and prior to the last few months, my routine was to have one cup of green tea in the morning. I wasn't a heavy drinker, but would have a beer or two a couple times throughout the week. I had a salad with chipotle tofu and a glass of red wine for dinner last night (first bit of alcohol in weeks) and today I'm in bed with a heating pad, worried sick that I'm dying of stomach cancer. It's crazy.Will I ever be able to eat normally again? I'm completely losing my mind. I'm worried that something is really wrong with me and that I will never be normal again. I've tried everything I can, to get my body back on track, and nothing seems to be working. My diarrhea isn't of an urgent nature for the most part, so I don't want to start taking anything for that. I'm more interested in treating the underlying cause of what's happening, and doing what I can to get back on a normal diet again.So I'm wondering if anyone has had any similar experiences. Any advice would be helpful. I'm feeling pretty exhausted and alone in all of this.Thanks so much, everyone....


----------



## Nofunanymore

klf1976 said:


> Hi there,I'm new to this forum, and like many of you undoubtedly have, I'm here out of desperation to know that I'm not the only one with these terrible symptoms.My story goes like this:Starting a few months ago, I started to notice that I was having stomach pain around the time of my period. I chalked this up to irritation from taking Ibuprofen for menstrual cramps. During this time I also noticed that I was becoming less tolerant to alcohol, not that I drank very much, but it got to the point where one drink could have me in bed all the next day with stomach pain and diarrhea. Also, I was having lots of heartburn, which I've almost never had aside from when I was pregnant. I finally went to the Dr. and he put me on a PPI to reduce stomach acidity. I took that for a few weeks but found that I was still having lots of bad days (stomach pain, gas). Another Dr. gave me a stomach coating tablet to take twice a day and I did this for a few weeks. Then about a week before Xmas, my stomach started getting worse and worse. I was still having heartburn, feeling nauseous all the time, and had lots of cramping in my whole abdomen, altough I wasn't feeling the acute stomach pain that I had been feeling in the previous weeks. I eventually went to the ER on Xmas Eve and they did Xrays, an ultrasound and a whack of blood tests. Everything was normal except the Dr. told me that my intestines were really full of stool. I was really surprised at that since I had been on the toilet constantly for days, and felt like I wasn't eating very much due to feeling so crappy.He gave me a super deluxe laxative to drink and I started to feel a bit better over the next few days, although not 100% by any stretch.Since then, I have gone off of the PPI as my naturopath told me that although they are good for reducing stomach acid while ulcers heal, they can also mess up your digestion since they reduce the hydrochloric adic in the stomach which triggers the pacreas to create digestive enzymes. With the pancreas not getting the signal to produce these enzymes, less would be present to help digest food. I wasn't having the intense stomach pain anymore, so I felt good about stopping the PPI and trying to get my digestion back on track. Well, that isn't happening. I haven't had a solid bowel movement in probably over 2 months. It goes from soft to completely unformed. Sometimes I'm going many times a day, sometimes just once. Sometimes it's really intense diarrhea, and sometimes it's just a pile of soupy mush. Gross, right?I've lost almost 5 pounds, which as a smaller person, is a lot for me.I'm seeing my regular doctor, and have an appointment in 5 weeks to have a gastroscopy (upper endoscope). I've seen two gastroenterologists: one suggested eating yogourt, and told me to get Iberogast and psyllium. The other (the one who is doing the scope) didn't have anything to suggest in the meantime.I'm also working with a naturopath. I'm doing acupuncture and I got tested for food allergies (none to report). I'm vegan, and have been for a long time.Almost two years ago I went through a smiliar period of being similarly unwell, but that took months to resolve and nothing ever came out of all of the test as being conclusively the cause.At this point I've been tested for everything apparently, and nothing has shown up except that my iron stores are almost non-existent. I'm now supplementing with Floradix twice a day.I feel like I can barely eat anything without having a flare-up. It feels like as long as I'm on a really restictive bland diet (steamed rice, tofu and greens every night), I'm relatively stable, but not perfect, and I'm still not having normal bowel movements. My stomach and abdomen often feel sore and tense and tight. I get bloated and my abdomen distends to look like I'm about 6 months pregnant. I have gas and feel tired and although I have a good appetite, I feel scared to eat much since my stomach seems to be so sensitive. I don't drink coffee, and prior to the last few months, my routine was to have one cup of green tea in the morning. I wasn't a heavy drinker, but would have a beer or two a couple times throughout the week. I had a salad with chipotle tofu and a glass of red wine for dinner last night (first bit of alcohol in weeks) and today I'm in bed with a heating pad, worried sick that I'm dying of stomach cancer. It's crazy.Will I ever be able to eat normally again? I'm completely losing my mind. I'm worried that something is really wrong with me and that I will never be normal again. I've tried everything I can, to get my body back on track, and nothing seems to be working. My diarrhea isn't of an urgent nature for the most part, so I don't want to start taking anything for that. I'm more interested in treating the underlying cause of what's happening, and doing what I can to get back on a normal diet again.So I'm wondering if anyone has had any similar experiences. Any advice would be helpful. I'm feeling pretty exhausted and alone in all of this.Thanks so much, everyone....


----------



## tarla

Dear KLF1976I'm so sorry you're feeling like this! It must be miserable. Don't give up hope though, things will get better.I can relate to some things that you have said. I was left with the IBS label about 20 years ago, starting with D, and then leaving me with chronic C. Currently I am in a flare up that is gallbladder related. Perhaps the whole IBS thing has been gallbladder related all along. Anyways, 20 years ago I learned how to manage things best, and I'm sure you will too. By coincidence I was vegetarian/sometimes-vegan for 12 years when the whole thing started. It sounds like you have performed a version of elimination diet on yourself. (A proper elimination diet would start with a short liquid fast, then slowly introduce the safest foods, only one new food every three days. If symptoms occur the suspect food is dropped from the menu and only when symptoms disappear again is a new food allowed.) This diet is extremely frustrating to maintain, but successful if you can stick to it.Here are some suggestions:I highly suspect soy. I ended up being allergic to it. You may not test positive, but you could try and cut it out of your diet for a while. Please bring yourself to try some organic chicken breast. Boil it and eat it plain with a bit of salt. Try some organic yam, boiled, then skins removed. Add some white (I know) rice. Leave out the greens for now, you won't die without them for a little while. If you don't get some relief with this, then I'll be a monkey's uncle. Eat it three times a day if you need to.Fibre: The next thing to add would be organic applesauce. Make your own if you have the energy. You can also buy it in jars. Organic bananas go down well too. I chuck my ideals out the window when I'm sick, and just say thank you to the farmers.Drink lots (2 litres) of clear fluids, including juice (you sound like you need the calories). Chicken broth, water, apple juice. Avoid foods that cause gas: sulfurous vegetables, onions, garlic, soy, nuts, beans. (Hard for a vegetarian, but please, your health is important. Even though your mind might not want to eat meat, your body was designed to.) Remember that wheat is a common problem for many people too.You are obviously very sick right now and can't eat a lot, but try to get some nourishment and calories. After a few days, THEN try some fat in the form of a good quality olive oil. Pay attention to whether this causes any pain, gas or diarrhea. This is important! I ignored paying attention to symptoms relating to fat, eager to blame other things instead.Check in with your GP. Make sure you have a gallbladder test done, ultrasound and nuclear scan as part of your tests. Not all gallbladder malfunctions are related to gallstones. Have you had a test done for celiac disease? There is a blood test (partly reliable) and then the biopsy (very reliable).There is more you can do when you start feeling better. Try some organic yoghurt for much needed calcium. If you have too much, or smelly gas then I would look at why you're not digesting your carbs properly. Ask yourself these questions:Is my diet too high in carbs?Do I eat too much at one sitting? Do I eat too fast?Do I chew my food enough? (drink your food, chew your drink, an old saying)Do I drink enough water? (but not with meals?)Do I get enough exercise?Do I use stimulants? (Tea, coffee, chocolate)How much of my diet is junk? Is my diet balanced?Check back and let me know how you are doing!Regards,Tarla


----------



## Nofunanymore

Welcome to the miserable world of "what the heck is wrong with me? ". I am not a doctor, and you need to rule out the bad stuff, but I'll say that your symptoms sound remarkably similiar to mine. I am a dude, so the monthly stuff doesn't apply, but I think it is time for you to keep a food diary. Being a vegan might make your path to normalcy a little trickier, but the first thing you need to do is lay off the alcohol. It gets me every time. Maybe a glass of white wine, but that is about it. Beer is brutal. So is caffeine, fried foods and greasy foods. The food list is pretty standard and available, but stress is the elephant in my room. Do you look forward to big events (like Christmas) or dread them? I personally think society is evolving faster than humanity, and we'd all be healthier as farmers, but I have two kids in college, and alpacas don't pay for out of state tuition. Hang in there, have the procedures, and if all is well, then take matters into your own mouth. Iron supplements can be tough on the gut, I'm sure you know that, but take comfort in the fact that 10-20% of Americans suffer from some form of IBS. Good luck, and embrace an occasional PB and J.


----------



## debbie38london

klf1976 said:


> Hi there,I'm new to this forum, and like many of you undoubtedly have, I'm here out of desperation to know that I'm not the only one with these terrible symptoms.My story goes like this:Starting a few months ago, I started to notice that I was having stomach pain around the time of my period. I chalked this up to irritation from taking Ibuprofen for menstrual cramps. During this time I also noticed that I was becoming less tolerant to alcohol, not that I drank very much, but it got to the point where one drink could have me in bed all the next day with stomach pain and diarrhea. Also, I was having lots of heartburn, which I've almost never had aside from when I was pregnant. I finally went to the Dr. and he put me on a PPI to reduce stomach acidity. I took that for a few weeks but found that I was still having lots of bad days (stomach pain, gas). Another Dr. gave me a stomach coating tablet to take twice a day and I did this for a few weeks. Then about a week before Xmas, my stomach started getting worse and worse. I was still having heartburn, feeling nauseous all the time, and had lots of cramping in my whole abdomen, altough I wasn't feeling the acute stomach pain that I had been feeling in the previous weeks. I eventually went to the ER on Xmas Eve and they did Xrays, an ultrasound and a whack of blood tests. Everything was normal except the Dr. told me that my intestines were really full of stool. I was really surprised at that since I had been on the toilet constantly for days, and felt like I wasn't eating very much due to feeling so crappy.He gave me a super deluxe laxative to drink and I started to feel a bit better over the next few days, although not 100% by any stretch.Since then, I have gone off of the PPI as my naturopath told me that although they are good for reducing stomach acid while ulcers heal, they can also mess up your digestion since they reduce the hydrochloric adic in the stomach which triggers the pacreas to create digestive enzymes. With the pancreas not getting the signal to produce these enzymes, less would be present to help digest food. I wasn't having the intense stomach pain anymore, so I felt good about stopping the PPI and trying to get my digestion back on track. Well, that isn't happening. I haven't had a solid bowel movement in probably over 2 months. It goes from soft to completely unformed. Sometimes I'm going many times a day, sometimes just once. Sometimes it's really intense diarrhea, and sometimes it's just a pile of soupy mush. Gross, right?I've lost almost 5 pounds, which as a smaller person, is a lot for me.I'm seeing my regular doctor, and have an appointment in 5 weeks to have a gastroscopy (upper endoscope). I've seen two gastroenterologists: one suggested eating yogourt, and told me to get Iberogast and psyllium. The other (the one who is doing the scope) didn't have anything to suggest in the meantime.I'm also working with a naturopath. I'm doing acupuncture and I got tested for food allergies (none to report). I'm vegan, and have been for a long time.Almost two years ago I went through a smiliar period of being similarly unwell, but that took months to resolve and nothing ever came out of all of the test as being conclusively the cause.At this point I've been tested for everything apparently, and nothing has shown up except that my iron stores are almost non-existent. I'm now supplementing with Floradix twice a day.I feel like I can barely eat anything without having a flare-up. It feels like as long as I'm on a really restictive bland diet (steamed rice, tofu and greens every night), I'm relatively stable, but not perfect, and I'm still not having normal bowel movements. My stomach and abdomen often feel sore and tense and tight. I get bloated and my abdomen distends to look like I'm about 6 months pregnant. I have gas and feel tired and although I have a good appetite, I feel scared to eat much since my stomach seems to be so sensitive. I don't drink coffee, and prior to the last few months, my routine was to have one cup of green tea in the morning. I wasn't a heavy drinker, but would have a beer or two a couple times throughout the week. I had a salad with chipotle tofu and a glass of red wine for dinner last night (first bit of alcohol in weeks) and today I'm in bed with a heating pad, worried sick that I'm dying of stomach cancer. It's crazy.Will I ever be able to eat normally again? I'm completely losing my mind. I'm worried that something is really wrong with me and that I will never be normal again. I've tried everything I can, to get my body back on track, and nothing seems to be working. My diarrhea isn't of an urgent nature for the most part, so I don't want to start taking anything for that. I'm more interested in treating the underlying cause of what's happening, and doing what I can to get back on a normal diet again.So I'm wondering if anyone has had any similar experiences. Any advice would be helpful. I'm feeling pretty exhausted and alone in all of this.Thanks so much, everyone....


hiya i too have ibs had every test going and the pain , i get scared to eat aswell as it causes pain , my doctor keeps telling me to eat more bran but that causes a lot of gas tried gluten free diets and medication nothing helps, im fed up of living like this aswell, had blood count done on thursday got scan in 4 weeks time you aint alone in this , lots of us have it, this site is good if you need to talk


----------



## Yarm

It sounds like you are going through what I went through early on in my ibs diagnosis.Stick with the naturopath, that is the most help I have gotten.I would suggest you go to a dietician, write down everything you eat and drink and have him/her analyse your diet. I found this to be the most help early on.... it took about 4 months to identify the foods that were causing ibs and gerd.I rarely have flare-ups now but when I do, I know how to handle them.Avoid fat and alcohol!


----------



## Jedrycha

Hi I have very similar symptoms and I know for me spicy food and alcohol are huge triggers.


----------



## Zhr

Iron pills can contribute to diarrhea. Calcium may help you. Also, soluble fiber such as psyllium will bind the excess water in the intestine and may help you. CVS carries one without flavoring or additives. No alcohol, no caffeine, no fried foods. Good luck.


----------



## skdenn

I thought iron was notorious for causing constipation. I never imagined it would cause diarrhea.

Susan


----------



## Trudyg

I'd avoid bran, it's the non-soluble form of fiber and acts like a scouring pad. You need to realize that dr's don't know much. They say fiber and don't know there's a difference, one is a help the other a torture.


----------

